# VHS to PC via Firewire



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm looking to (first) capture some old VHS tapes to my PC, then possibly edit them and organize them onto DVD's. I know that there are a few different ways to hook my PC to my computer, I could do it via RCA (the 3 color scheme) via USB 2.0 or firewire.

I was going to say I was going to use firewire, but come to think of it, my USB 2.0 ports on my computer can transfer data faster from my VHS to my PC as USB has higher bandwidth, I wonder if I should still go with Firewire though. I have one Firewire port on my computer. I checked my Dell Studio 1555's ports and it doesn't say whether it is an input or output jack, in fact- it doesn't really with any of the ports, whether they are in or out jacks, I know the USB ones are in jacks. Here is the manual to my PC: 

Documentation, the setup guide

And, here is the manual for the kind of VCR/DVD combo machine I have:

http://www.magnavox.com/support/download_list.php model number is ZV427MG9A

Now, I watched a video online where the owner connected his VCR to his computer via RCA (the multi-color cables) he also had to hook up a sound connection as well, is there anything that combines the sound and video in one cable, or would they require separate ones?

Some of them are very old VHS tapes, one is about 25 years old, are there any precautions I could take, anything I can I do if it sputters and spits out/wrecks the tape, I could have it rewound (in the tape) by someone who knows how to do that kind of thing. I remember there was a place in Boston called the Clock Hospital that would fix old wind-up clocks and watches if you forgot to wind them, I wonder if a tape could be fixed somehow.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's what bought today, a USB 2.0 to VCR connector, comes with some software with the driver (and the capture software)

Amazon.com: Mygica EZgrabber2 USB 2.0 Video Capture Adapter Device, Direct Video Uploading to YouTube, ipod and PSP Conversion, Windows 7 Ready, Convert Home Videos, TV Show or Gameplay to Quality DVDs with a Push on the Button: Electronics


----------

